# Any new aluminum polish/protectants out there?



## semojetman (Dec 23, 2012)

I am about to polish my Blazer SS and i was just curious if there were any new techniques, polishes, or sealants out.

I was just gonna knock it down a little with some 1500, 2000, then 3000 trizact and then buff it with some 3M perfect it compound.

Then prolly seal it with some shark skin, hide, or whatever it is.


----------



## Kevin Turner (Dec 23, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyOodLNI4BQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Didja see the thread over on MC?


----------



## scubapro820 (Dec 24, 2012)

i used an acid wash then a buffer and sticks of polish just like over the road truckers do with aluminum fuel tanks

https://s1127.beta.photobucket.com/user/scubapro820/library/Boat?#/user/scubapro820/library/Boat?&_suid=135638085191308410045627641484


----------



## semojetman (Dec 25, 2012)

I was debating about what to clean it with first.

It is a brand new boat but it has a filminess to it.


----------



## riverracer (Dec 25, 2012)

My advise is to call Dallas Tanner there in PB and talk to him or better yet! Let him do it !!!! He knows what hes doing, he has done several and he also has shark hide. He polished my Southfork a couple years ago and it still looks good. I can promise you, IF you have never polished a boat ? You have no Idea what your getting into !!!!!!! I have polished one boat, and I WONT polish another one !!!!


----------



## semojetman (Dec 26, 2012)

I have polished a couple boats, but this is the first brand new one, and i want it to be perfect.
I have seen alot of Dallas's work, and it looks pretty good, but im a little more of a perfectionist. 

I am an automotive painter by proffesion, so i am very familiar with buffing, just not aluminum.

I also am a cheap ass, so if i can do it for free, ill do it.


----------

